# India, Afghanistan target $2bn-worth trade by 2020



## Disir (Jul 14, 2018)

Abdali, along with the representatives of 50 Afghan export firms, arrived in New Delhi for the two-day 'Made in Afghanistan, Nature's Best' meet in a bid to strengthen trade relations between the two nations.

Speaking to ANI, Abdali said, "It (Indo-Afghan trade) is on a high trajectory. The level of trade has increased to almost US$ 900 million between India and Afghanistan. Our target for trade by 2020 is US$ 2 billion and we are heading towards that target."

He stated that Afghanistan was heading towards a better position as long as connectivity was concerned and that it was no longer a land-locked country. He also said that the opening of the Chahbahar Port by 2022 will further help trade grow.
India Afghanistan target 2bn-worth trade by 2020

It would be excellent if they could just get back to business.


----------

